# Connecter APN > MBP > iPAD3



## Corven (12 Novembre 2012)

Hello à tous,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section puisque ma question traite de portable Mac, d'iPad et de software OSX à priori. Excusez-moi pour mon éventuellement erreur et merci par avance aux modos de déplacer le sujet dans la bonne section.

Bon, plantons le décor. Je cherche à établir un système de prise de vue et d'affichage à partir d'un appareil photo DSLR relié à un Macbook Pro, lui même relié à un iPad 3.

Les photos prises en RAW+JPG par l'APN seraient stockées directement sur le MBP pour bénéficier de sa capacité de stockage sur SSD, prises de vues effectuées via le mode connecté de Lightroom. L'APN et le MBP seront en liaison par câble USB obligatoirement.
L'iPad 3 serait connecté au MBP via son câble USB ; je ne souhaite pas une solution de liaison par ondes car j'ai besoin que l'iPad soit constamment alimenté pour tenir de longues heures luminosité à fond sans me soucier de sa batterie.
Je cherche à afficher sur l'iPad un diaparama d'images qui se mette automatiquement à jour (comprendre "sans devoir le relancer") avec les photos nouvellement prises (l'iPad ne servira donc pas à contrôler Lightroom, juste à visualiser les photos).


La solution de mettre l'iPad en tant qu'écran externe me séduit car elle permet un transfert en moins : les fichiers n'ayant pas besoin d'être transférés sur l'iPad donc gain de temps entre le moment de la prise de vue et son affichage sur l'iPad. Cependant, je me heurte à quelques questionnements :

*1°)* Comment utiliser l'iPad en tant qu'écran externe via son câble ?
Air Display et iDisplay le permettent mais via un réseau (chose que je n'aurais pas à ma disposition) et à priori pas via câble USB sans jailbreaker l'iPad.
Si impossible, comment faire communiquer le MBP et l'iPad par ondes sachant que je ne peux avoir de réseaux pour les lier en wifi (Bluetooth ?) ?

*2°)* Quelle application choisir compatible OSX 10.6 ou 10.7 qui permette de mettre en plein écran les images et de les faire défiler au doigt à la manière de l'application iOS "Photos", avec en plus (pas obligatoire mais souhaité) une barre listant en miniature les photos précédentes, liste qu'on pourrait également faire défiler au doigt ?


Merci par avance pour vos conseils, pistes ou solutions !
Bonne journée


----------



## Corven (12 Novembre 2012)

Bon, pour utiliser l'iPad comme un écran externe il suffisait de créer un réseau sur le MBP et avec une application comme Air Display ou iDisplay dans mon cas ça fonctionne (en mode sans fil donc). Je peux ainsi brancher l'iPad sur une prise de jus.

Maintenant et je m'y attendais un peu, c'est du partage ou de l'extension d'écran, donc mon problème de diaporama qu'on peut manipuler sur l'iPad comme on y manipulerait l'application "Photos" reste entier.
Si quelqu'un a des pistes, je le remercie.


----------

